
If your website's full of assholes, it's your fault - Hard_Space
https://anildash.com/2011/07/20/if_your_websites_full_of_assholes_its_your_fault-2/
======
ex3xu
(2011). But more relevant than ever, seeing as "too many assholes" now
includes small asshole entities with bot armies. I think Anil's declaration
that it's a "solved problem" is a bit optimistic as well. Youtube and Facebook
have some variation of all his recommendations implemented, but they still get
overwhelmed by all the negativity.

